# Mini Donkey Question



## ACadwallader (Feb 24, 2013)

My Jennet Mini Donkey has been walking around with her tongue sticking out of her mouth slightly. She only does this occasionally, but it's gotten to where I notice her doing it. Is this normal? I checked her tongue and her teeth. They both seem fine. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Oakroot (Feb 25, 2013)

Is she drooling? If so call the vet out but if she just does it on occasion and has always sort of done it I would not worry. With mini/dwarf animals it is not that unusual for the tongue to just be to big for the mouth. And in horses some just hang it own anyways. If she is happy and healthy in all other respects she should be find. Next time the vet is out though I would have him/her feel her teeth just to be safe.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 25, 2013)

had a mare that did this on occassion seemed to be more of a habit than anything. 
as long as there's no drool or pain associated I'd assume she's fine.


----------



## ACadwallader (Feb 25, 2013)

She isn't drooling and she is eating fine. The vet is coming out soon to look at the goats. I'll have her look at the Jennet while she is here. Thank you


----------



## ACadwallader (Feb 26, 2013)

I think maybe it's a ploy for more treats


----------

